
IOTA: CFB's Response to Neha Narula's Blogpost - doener
https://www.reddit.com/r/Iota/comments/6z4y3x/cfbs_response_to_neha_narulas_blogpost/?st=J7ENZ0W1&sh=b960bd03
======
lorax
That is a pretty poor response, the IOTA team doesn't seem to know how
cryptoanalysis works. Theoretical attacks usually are found first, then
specialized attacks like the chosen message one shown here, then more general
ones. Cryptoanalysis takes time, and it is best to fix your system when you
still have time and not wait until a full, generic, attack is known.

The first rule of hash functions is "Don't write your own hash function"
writing cryptographically secure hash functions is hard, and even expert
researchers get it wrong as often as they get it right. Better to use one that
has been analysed already than coming up with your own.

